# Farbiges Gif/JPG als Vektorgrafik



## oppa (25. August 2005)

Moin !

Wir haben hier im Norden jedes Jahr ne Riesen Party,
doch fehten bisher noch T-Shirts / Pullis ...
Unser Maskottchen ist mehrfarbig,
aber ich würde es gerne als Vektorgrafik und in schwaz-weiß haben ...
Damit wir Flockdruck nehmen können.

Die Kuh gibbet unter http://www.buddelfete.com

Vielleicht können es sich die Vektor-Profis mal ansehen.

Vielen Dank, 
Gruß Alexander


----------



## 555 (25. August 2005)

Hallo oppa,

Die Kuh ist ziemlich detalliert, diese zu vektorisieren macht ne menge Arbeit.
Und wenn die Kuh nur schwarz und weiß ist sieht das doch bestimmt nicht gut aus, oder?

MfG
555


----------



## ivan4ever (25. August 2005)

Hallo erst mal!

Ich gebe 555 vollkommen recht, ist sicher verdammt viel arbeit die Kuh nachzuzeichnen, aber wenn du das willst, musst du dich eben ein paar Stunden dahinterklemmen.
Bin auch der gleichen Meinung was das Schwarz-Weiß betrifft.
Versuchsweise könntest du das jpeg mal in Graustufen umwandeln, dann hast du mal einen Überblick ob es dir überhaupt so gefällt.

Wenn du es dann noch immer willst, dann nimm dir mal ein Wochenende Zeit, und dann heißt es nachzeichnen, was der Illustrator hergibt!

c ya


----------



## oppa (26. August 2005)

Ich möchte eigentlich nur Konturen haben,
die Farben sind egal ... hauptsache die wichtigen Linien.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## 555 (26. August 2005)

Ich will dir ja nicht dreinreden, aber es gibt doch bestimmt "kuhlere" Kühe 

Wenn du die Grafik nimmst, bekommst du vieleicht Probleme beim Druck,
weil die Konturen müssen ja für den Flockdruck eine bestimmte dicke haben,
dann überschneiden sich vieleicht die Konturen, dass sieht nicht so toll aus ...


----------

